# Tried an apple pie stuffed pork loin !!!



## dontuseagain11 (Aug 30, 2017)

Decided to try one after reading Bearcarvers recipe.

I used the syrup from the apple pie filling to make my rub stick.













20170827_103022.jpg



__ dontuseagain11
__ Aug 30, 2017






Butterflied













20170827_104759.jpg



__ dontuseagain11
__ Aug 30, 2017






Hog tied, syrup, and Magic Dust for the rub.













20170827_111706.jpg



__ dontuseagain11
__ Aug 30, 2017






On to the UDS













20170827_111841.jpg



__ dontuseagain11
__ Aug 30, 2017






Approx. four hours, 220, 135 internal, and pulled off and covered with foil to rest.













20170830_121822.jpg



__ dontuseagain11
__ Aug 30, 2017






Apple stuffed pork loin, and fried hash brown potatoes with onions and garlic.













20170830_122253.jpg



__ dontuseagain11
__ Aug 30, 2017






Added some Stonewall Kitchen Roasted Apple Grill Sauce













20170828_195830.jpg



__ dontuseagain11
__ Aug 30, 2017


















CM170828-200723001.jpg



__ dontuseagain11
__ Aug 30, 2017






Leftovers next day, heated slices in some mushroom gravy, added some cheese curds, let melt. Oh My! Even better than the first, Thanks for all the ideas on this site!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 30, 2017)

That is one delicious looking meal!

The pork loin looks fantastic!

Point for making the carousel!

Al


----------



## griz400 (Aug 30, 2017)

yep, pretty nice bbq there


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 30, 2017)

DUA, looks like an incredible smoke ! point


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes sir you can't go wrong with the Bear.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





for a job well done.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 30, 2017)

Pork-n-Apples, always a winner!
That last money shot with the Roasted Apple Grill sauce is drool worthy.
I'm gonna have to find that sauce.
Congrats on making the Carousel.
:points1:


----------



## pastafazool (Aug 31, 2017)

Delicious!  I made Bear's stuffed pork Loin a few weeks backs to rave reviews.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 31, 2017)

Outstanding!

Ive got 2 loins in the smoker right now, but wishing I had apples in them now! Thanks a lot! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Point!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 3, 2017)

Being you like apple pie filling and those sweet taters here's one for you if you haven't all ready done so. Mix apple pie filling with chunks of sweet taters and cook together . A delightful treat to any meal especially with pork.

Warren


----------



## joe black (Sep 3, 2017)

Awesome looking pork loin.  I've been thinking about using apple pie filling and now, I know.  That's a really good cook.    :points:


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 4, 2017)

Good looking loin.  I've made Bear's apple pie filling stuffed loin so I know just hiw delicious it is.  Its even better using a tenderloin--about a 50/50 mix of meat and filling.

POINT

Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 4, 2017)

That looks great. I haven't seen this one before.... Giving me temptations though....


----------

